# Foton Cold Start



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi All, took a video today of my TE254 starting up at -20 deg C 


[ame=http://youtu.be/5hSUxQXU0Ko]Foton Cold Start - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice when they start right up like that! You guys got much snow up there in the BIG LAND ? We had about 9" dumped on us here Friday, sure was nice to get in some plow time. Bye


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Starts as good as my FarmTrac at + 25F since I replaced the glow plug relay. What was the water temperature with the block heater on? How long was the heater on?


----------



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

*cold start*

Hi guys,

We gat about 3 feet of compacted snow in the yard now, just out and plowed a bit...cold today -30 this morning.

The block heater was plugged in all night, and I wasn't using the glow plugs, just cranking her over...


----------



## Vo2et (Nov 19, 2011)

*COLDER start*

here's one I took this morning... at -30


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZeNo1eZi-k]Foton cold start -30 - YouTube[/ame]


----------

